# Fire Extinguisher 02



## HeadNurseRN (Feb 21, 2011)

I did a call back awhile ago. This crappy nursing home was sending out a patient for whatever reason. The PT had there own portable 02 and they wanted to bring theres after many times we told them she will be all set. Whatever the PT is always right so I said fine we will take yours. It was low so I asked the nurse handing the PT to us if theres somewhere we can refill it. The nurse who doesnt even look up saids over there in the corner. I look to see a fire extinguisher. I brought the PT's own O2 but hooked up the trucks own O2 when we transported her. What a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing day that was.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 21, 2011)

We often take the patient's own O2, they are going to be sent home at some point. Having their O2 can be the difference between a ride from the family or a WC van and an ambulance.


----------



## HeadNurseRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok... your point is?


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 21, 2011)

HeadNurseRN said:


> Ok... your point is?



He's just stating what his service does...

I don't understand the point of this thread.

You got brushed the wrong way by a nurse?


----------



## Journey (Feb 21, 2011)

HeadNurseRN said:


> The nurse who doesnt even look up saids over there in the corner. I look to see a fire extinguisher. I brought the PT's own O2 but hooked up the trucks own O2 when we transported her. What a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing day that was.



Was it in a closet or did you know which device to look for? Liquid refill tanks are rather large and can not just be sitting in a hallway but must be stored properly. You could also have asked for a better location description or what exactly you were to be looking for.  This shouldn't be a issue for you to be upset about but the patient is the one screwed by going with an empty tank that you didn't take the time to ask where and how. Maybe the nurse thought you knew what you were looking for. 

I would also recommend saving the patient's O2 whenever possible or it will be the difference between an ambulance, car or van as Aidey made reference to.  Hospitals may not be able to fill the patient's tank since there are several different models and the home care agency might not deliver refills. Many will only deliver a tank for a new order.


----------



## truetiger (Feb 28, 2011)

No reason to let something that little ruin your day.


----------



## exodus (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, someone had a bad day....


----------

